# UK R34 GTR, OPINIONS....



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ive got a set of 18'' Advans GR's for sale and i put them on my bros r34 and we both thought they looked awesome, what do you guys think???


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

looks nice think they need to be wider tho, looks abit skinny on the back view


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

if i had that car that would be my choice but with 20mm hub centric spacers on to give it the fatter look, just put some 25mm on my 32 and it looks a lot better, i will dig out a phote


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Very smart Nails.

I would like to see them on a white R32 GTR though


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Its Advan RG not GR. I like the RG2 as well. Those are one of the best wheels ever! But then I am bias. I do like the White as well I'd like a second set in White for the road. Looks good with the colour on the 34 I like it! Here's mine;


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

They look a little small? IMO of course.

Completely off topic, but I don't think I have seen that rear license plate holder before on a 34GTR..


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Kadir said:


> They look a little small? IMO of course.
> 
> Completely off topic, but I don't think I have seen that rear license plate holder before on a 34GTR..


The original owner bought a brand new rear bumper and modified it by fitting a plate surround off a metro!!! Great job and it looks factory.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

needs a set of spacers and you're set


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

different rear number plate area on the bumper on that R34


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, I like the white on blue, but I don't think they are chunky enough for the R34!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Love the design and colour scheme. May just need wider tyres to fill out the arch's a little and they will look awesome.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

love the white & blue!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hmmn, I like the white on blue, but I don't think they are chunky enough for the R34!


I really do have to agree, IMO thicker spokes and your laughing!! But hey if you like then who cares


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks and drives better with 19 inch x 10 IMHO


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have a 17inch set on my black GTR32.

Think they look awesome on the 34.

Cheers,


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

markM3 said:


> Have a 17inch set on my black GTR32.
> 
> Think they look awesome on the 34.
> 
> Cheers,


cheers for the comments, i sold the wheels at the start of the week. 

you may well be seeing these wheels on a r34 gtr very soon!! :bowdown1:


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

love the wheels. but as said, a little skinny for the big r34. maybe some 265's on there would help


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

You've got to give more detail than that!:thumbsup:

Wheel size: 18"

Wheel width:

Offset:

Always liked that wheel, in the right size, could make the car.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

nah look terrible on that should give them to me


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah more info on those wheels! Those would look great on my bugeye subie but shipping to the states would kill.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks nice but It`d look so much better with a set of coilovers and spacers


----------

